# want your opinions please!!



## drave199 (Feb 18, 2013)

so i was in the beginners forum before getting your help in deciding on whether i should get a DSLR. i was a little hesitant because i know i would have to learn a lot to use it to its potential and this is also a big investment, at least for me. and i though and thought and thought....i decided and said screw it, ill get one! But now i am in a dilemma. as i really did think about it, it occurred to me that a DSLR camera, like the t3i, is a pretty big camera. i want to take good quality pictures but i would also like to take it places and to me this isnt something that you take hiking or to the lake or river fishing.  (which i do a lot) 

my next thought was a mirrorless camera. it is smaller and takes _DSLR quality picture_ (yes no?)

i was looking at this one: Amazon.com: Sony NEX-F3K/B 16.1 MP Compact System Camera with 18-55mm Lens (Black): SONY: Camera & Photo

what is your guys opinion on this camera? something better for same price range? 

is it true about how big they are and it might put a wrinkle in what i want to do?

is there a significant decrease in image quality from a DSLR and mirrorless? because i would still like to learn and take quality images.

thanks for you input!


----------



## brunerww (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi drave, the Sony F3 is a great camera, has the same sized sensor as the T3i and will give you high quality images like these, but it has no viewfinder (not good in bright sunlight) and few external controls (not good for developing your photography skills).

For about the same price as the $498 F-3K, I would get a $399 new Samsung NX20 body and a $152 used Samsung 20-50mm lens. This is a mirrorless camera with the same size sensor as the T3i, a viewfinder, and DSLR-type manual controls. It takes great 20.3MP still images like these.

The NX20 is significantly smaller than the T3i and not much bigger than the F3K.  A very good value for your  money.

Hope this is helpful, and good luck with your decision!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 18, 2013)

I recommend you consider micro four thirds system (m4/3); it is far more developed than the Sony with many native lenses available & numerous body styles between Panasonic & Olympus.  However, personally, I would only get one that has a viewfinder.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 18, 2013)

You may want to consider investigating the company you choose to marry yourself to with this purchase.

Sony makes some fine photographic equipment, but they are a horrible company in almost every way.

While I have yet to see their mismanagement and politics really hit their camera consumers, I expect it's only a matter of time.


----------



## brunerww (Feb 18, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> I recommend you consider micro four thirds system (m4/3); it is far more developed than the Sony with many native lenses available & numerous body styles between Panasonic & Olympus.  However, personally, I would only get one that has a viewfinder.



Ron - I agree - drave should consider micro 4/3. I am a micro 4/3 shooter myself and love the format, but I didn't recommend it in this case because he was comparing two APS-C cameras (the T3i and F3K) and new folks are sometimes scared off by the smaller sensor.

drave - Ron is right. If you want to buy into the most fully developed mirrorless ecosystem, and aren't fixated on sensor size, you might consider the $498 Panasonic G5 (with built-in viewfinder). It is about the same size as the Samsung NX20 that I recommended above, but m4/3 has a much wider variety of available system lenses.  The G5 produces images like these.

And to answer your original question - either the NX20 or the G5 will produce "DSLR quality" images.

Again, good luck with your decision!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## Benco (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you need a lot of focal range? there are some excellent large sensor, fixed lens cameras out there, some fixed focal length and some with a short zoom. Canon, Sony, Fujifilm, Panasonic, Olympus all make reputable models. One of the Sony ones (RX-1) is actually a full frame compact, damn expensive though.


----------



## drave199 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all input!

i am intrigued by both the NX20 and G5. 

You are right _Brunerww _about how the sony has little manual functions, therefore it would be hard to to really learn much photography skills, which i would like to do! its unfortunate because i like the size of the camera. its looking like i might need to just deal with the fact that unless you want a point-and-shoot (which i dont because the is really no photography skills needed) you'll just have to deal with the size of it, which i am sure i can figure something out when i do take it fishing or hiking, etc.

with that being said and me willing to get one of the above mentioned cameras, what is the difference between them? ie: sensor size or focal range? is one better than the other? other cameras like them i should consider?

maybe take into account that i like to take more landscape pictures (if it really matters). not really a portrait type of person (not saying that i wont at all)

make it short and sweet. im looking for a good camera in a price range of $400-$600 (something that comes with at least one lens if not more because i probably be able to buy another for a while). something with some manual functions because i am a newbie and want to learn! and something with all those specifics in the smallest stature possible!

thanks again for all help!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 18, 2013)

The G5 for the reasons already presented above.

I was prepared to purchase the G5 but it was not available in Canada @ the time, so opted for the Olympus OM-D E-M5 which is currently the top-of-the-line m4/3 camera but twice your budget.


----------



## drave199 (Feb 18, 2013)

you know, the more i look into it, the more i like the G5!

the lens it comes with is a 14-42mm lens. is this just a pretty basic lens? (remember im a newbie to be gentle) is there a lens that you recommend i look into getting in the future?


----------



## brunerww (Feb 18, 2013)

Another vote for the Panasonic DMC-G5.  A very good value for the money. I would have bought it if I didn't need the video features of the GH3.

It's on sale right now for $498 with the 14-42 kit lens. The 14-42 is a fine starter lens - and since the price with the lens is less than the $499 price of buying it body only, it's a no-brainer. Don't know how long the sale price will last, though.

Next lens I would buy would be the $348 20mm f1.7 pancake for low light and portability - then I'd save up for a telephoto like the $499 100-300.

At that point, it will be time to take out a second mortgage and get the 35-100mm constant f2.8 to fill the gap 

Bill


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 18, 2013)

drave199 said:


> you know, the more i look into it, the more i like the G5!
> 
> the lens it comes with is a 14-42mm lens. is this just a pretty basic lens? (remember im a newbie to be gentle) is there a lens that you recommend i look into getting in the future?



I have no personal experience with the Pany 14-42 as I have the 14-45 which by all accounts is superior.  I do have the Oly 14-42 & have no complaints with it.  

I will leave recomendations for aditional Pany lenses to folk who have them, as I only have the two original m4/3 lenses, the 14-45 & 45-200.  However, if you act quickly, Adorama are offering the Sigma 19 & 30mm as a bundle for $200.  I have the 19/2.8 & very happy with it.  I paid over $200 for it alone.


----------



## drave199 (Feb 18, 2013)

i came upon this: Panasonic Lumix DMC-G5 w/G Vario 14-42mm/F3.5-5.6 ASPH Lens - Bundle "B" DMC-G5KK B

Do you think i should take advantage of the extra lens for only $100 (its $269 alone)? Or save that $100 and put it toward a different lens when i start to get better at using the thing. i mean i wouldn't even really know what situations to use it in.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 18, 2013)

drave199 said:


> i came upon this: Panasonic Lumix DMC-G5 w/G Vario 14-42mm/F3.5-5.6 ASPH Lens - Bundle "B" DMC-G5KK B
> 
> Do you think i should take advantage of the extra lens for only $100 (its $269 alone)? Or save that $100 and put it toward a different lens when i start to get better at using the thing. i mean i wouldn't even really know what situations to use it in.



Looks like a good deal to me from a reputable seller.  You will have a great range of focal lengths from wide angle to moderate telephoto with perfectly acceptable lenses.


----------



## brunerww (Feb 19, 2013)

You can't beat $598 with free shipping and no tax for a G5 with a 14-42 *and* a 45-150. I say jump on it.

Good luck!

Bill


----------

